# Menagerie latest update :)



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

http://www.menageriepetshop.com/fish/new-arrivals.html
Just thought Id post it here, I always read their updates


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Nice! Thanks for the update!

I am biting my nails in anticipation of another European shipment. 

I really want a pair of GBRs!


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

CPDanios!! I was there earlier in the week and they really do have an amazing selection of nano fish. Plus, if you need any hardware and parts for the aquarium they are fairly well stocked.


----------

